# Did DirecTV and TiVo make up?



## wmh2 (Jan 24, 2002)

*RUMOR OR TRUTH???* My dad told me the other day that DirecTV and TiVo made up. That TiVo owners were going to get the latest features and that all of DirecTV's DVRs can be upgraded through software to TiVos.

Before the search blasters begin! There are so many long winded posts on the first page, when I went to start looking for information, I was reading about upgrades that started in December that still haven't completed (this being February now). (Yeah my R10 DirecTiVo is still on 6.3e).

For some sad sad reason, DirecTV believes that I choose them for some random list of reasons other than "TiVo compatibility". The only reason I am with DirecTV is because of TiVo. I have been waiting for my DirecTiVos to die, dreading the day I have to make an actual decision as to which provide to turn to next. After getting my first TiVo in Apr '00 and my first DirecTiVo in Jan '03, this would be welcome news to hear that they have made friends again.

_End the end, if this is true, when can I start buying DirecTiVos again???_


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

rumor.

You can still buy DirecTV tivos, just not from DTV. You have to go for used (ebay), or weaknees (refurbs?).


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

*RUMOR* only a rumor

*if this is true* no

*when can I start buying DirecTiVos again* two days after you die.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

This rumor is most likely because DTV and Tivo ARE still working on software for the existing customer base (ie- the pending 6.3f update)

It is my GUESS that new DTivo boxes will never be made, since DTV has their own brand now... which do not include any fees paid to Tivo


----------



## RetroHarley (Oct 14, 2006)

So I guess this is a good a place as any to ask, so here goes:

I own a 10-250 and have D* coming out to install the 5 LNB on Tuesday. Over this weekend I've read at least 200 posts between here, AVS and DBSTalk and have come to this conclusion, if I want all the HD channels, I HAVE to move to a 20 or 21 due to Mpeg-4, correct?

Any other options, I really like my 10-250 with my OTA for locals. Am I just being a wimp about it?

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

RetroHarley said:


> So I guess this is a good a place as any to ask, so here goes:
> 
> I own a 10-250 and have D* coming out to install the 5 LNB on Tuesday. Over this weekend I've read at least 200 posts between here, AVS and DBSTalk and have come to this conclusion, if I want all the HD channels, I HAVE to move to a 20 or 21 due to Mpeg-4, correct?
> 
> ...


That's correct. The HR10-250 does not have MPEG4-compatible tuners and cannot receive the new HD channels.

Note that the HR20 includes built-in off-air tuners, while the HR21 does not. But there will be an add-on off-air tuner module (AM21) for the HR21 that should be available by April for ~$60.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

RetroHarley said:


> So I guess this is a good a place as any to ask, so here goes:
> 
> I own a 10-250 and have D* coming out to install the 5 LNB on Tuesday. Over this weekend I've read at least 200 posts between here, AVS and DBSTalk and have come to this conclusion, if I want all the HD channels, I HAVE to move to a 20 or 21 due to Mpeg-4, correct?
> 
> ...


You are being a wimp. The HR2* is a fantastic device.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

No truth to it (other than software upgrade). Complete rumor. It's never going to happen because Directv thinks that users don't really care what DVR they use (and for some it maybe does not matter).



wmh2 said:


> *RUMOR OR TRUTH???* My dad told me the other day that DirecTV and TiVo made up. That TiVo owners were going to get the latest features and that all of DirecTV's DVRs can be upgraded through software to TiVos.
> 
> Before the search blasters begin! There are so many long winded posts on the first page, when I went to start looking for information, I was reading about upgrades that started in December that still haven't completed (this being February now). (Yeah my R10 DirecTiVo is still on 6.3e).
> 
> ...


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> You are being a wimp. The HR2* is a fantastic device.


Having had it for close to 2 months now, I can say that if I had a chance and a TIVO substitute was available, I would jump on it in a fraction of a second. The HR has some good things going for it like the newly introduced DVR scheduling over the internet and some VOD, but still needs a lot of work. Just flipping through channels sucks as it is excruciatingly slow. Also, the TIVO guide is so much better. The trick play still needs some work, due to audio drops after the trick play. 
Some good things about the HR is the fact that it is constantly being worked on with the CE program. 
But most importantly the trump card that DTV has is that the only way to see all the HDTV channels is by using an HR.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Malone is finally going to take over on Feb.26th. We should know within a couple of months after that if there is any hope of Directv offering its subscribers a Tivo option.


----------



## danro (Dec 16, 2005)

I had to switch to the "New" HDVR's to get all the channels, and it's not pretty. I have to reset the units about once a week (I have two, and both have to be reset) otherwise the picture pixelates or just isn't viewable. I've had these for several months. I can deal with the poor feature set, but the issues with the unit isn't tollerable. If I wasn't such a huge fan of the NFL and have outright distrust and hate for Comcast, I'd switch!

The fact that when they "tune" to the sat's and no signal at all on certain feeds, or incredibly low signal numbers on sat 99, but are considered great by the install guys, is amazing. The Tivo units never gave me such problems.

So please, please, make up, give me an alternative unit to the ones they are pushing today!


----------



## willbot (Feb 14, 2008)

It's either that or get the Dish treatment once this lawsuit is settled.

If DirecTV wants to stay in business, they should step up to the place and play ball before it's too late.


----------



## willbot (Feb 14, 2008)

scottjf8 said:


> You are being a wimp. The HR2* is a fantastic device.


Every HR20 I've used was a POS. Tivo and DirecTv will be back together soon!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

willbot said:


> That is retarded. Every HR20 I've used was a POS. Tivo and DirecTv will be back together soon!


Yep. There is no doubt that TiVo and D* will kiss, roll in the hay, and make up.

Especially with a giant win over Echostar, and D's and TiVo service agreement running out in 2009.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

willbot said:


> Every HR20 I've used was a POS. Tivo and DirecTv will be back together soon!


"Every" means how many? How long ago? and for how long at a time?

We have a soothsayer in our midst! The HR20/21 is very different, but sadly, it's NOT a POS. I'll bet you haven't used one for some time (with some of the many updates it's had over the last 18 months).

Don't get me wrong, I prefer the TiVo boxes too, but to make a sweeping statement like this is going to bring you flames!

(and it's rude to call people retarded!)


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

danro said:


> I had to switch to the "New" HDVR's to get all the channels, and it's not pretty. I have to reset the units about once a week (I have two, and both have to be reset) otherwise the picture pixelates or just isn't viewable.


I suspect you may have problems that need to be fixed. I've had 3 HR20's since last July\August and none of mine have ever needed reseting. What you are describing is not typical for the HR20.


----------



## willbot (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize that there was a requirement for new folks to show up here completely clueless about Tivo and have their opinion formed for them by posters with thousands and thousands of posts. I've been a Tivo user for many years, but have recently discovered the wide world of internet forums where I can discuss my interests with (what I thought would be) like-minded Tivo fans.

I'm sorry that I don't meet up with your preconceived notion of what a "n00b" (whatever that is supposed to mean) should be.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Wait. Preconceived notions? No. Like-minded TiVo fans? Maybe. Misinformation and opinions stated as fact? not the best way to win friends.

If you really have such strong opinions (as strong as some of the trolls that have been here a while), how come it's taken you 9 years to find this site? I am nowhere near as opinionated as you and even I found it long ago (longer than my join date shows).

Feel free to express your opinion, but please at least read what others have posted before you do. There are TiVo "fanboys" here, and also D* fanboys, as well as HR10 and HR2x fanboys. You can easily pick a fight with any of them with your "opinions", but many of us would rather help people with problems than battle with zealots.

That's all I have to say, and I said I wouldn't get drawn in and take the bait!


----------



## willbot (Feb 14, 2008)

If "not acting like a n00b" (still not sure about what that means) doesn't betray a preconceived notion, I don't know what does.

I'm also not sure why' it's a problem that I've been a Tivo user for years but didn't come to this forum immeadiately when I bought my Tivo. Wasn't aware that was a requirement. For what it's worth, I'm an older gentleman who just recently started extensively using the internet at home. In my retirement, I have much more time to browse for recreational purposes.

I'm sorry if my opinion offended you. It isn't an opinion that the DirecTV unit's I've used have been unmitigated complete pieces of crap, that's a fact.

If any "fanboys" are offended by that FACT, then they're clearly not connected with reality. Their problem, not mine.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Lets see... as I write this, there is a sticky subject at the very top with 789 messages concerning problems with the DTivo not recording

There is another message further down with 602 messages concerning trying to get the DTivo to work with anything other than an old fashioned telephone line

Even further down there are 574 messages in a thread related to random reboots

Not to even mention the other forum with it's own share of messages concerning trying to get the DTivo to work in a modern, networked environment

I therefore proclaim that it is a fact... no a FACT (as if volume makes something true) that the DTivo is antiquated equipment that doesn't work properly for the majority of people

This is, of course, based solely on the FACT that these three message threads have more people posting than any dozen or twenty other messages

Or... could it be that such a FACT is merely due to happy people not posting, which means that all the people who don't have a problem (or haven't found this forum) simply don't post messages?

Nah... why bother to confuse one person's opinion with the FACT (gee... shouting to try and drown out other opinions is fun!) that not every person drives the same brand and model automobile... and not everyone has the same brand and model of TV... and, for here, not everyone even has the same brand and model of DTivo?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

willbot said:


> ~
> 
> Just because you've had a good experience with the DirecTV units doesn't mean that everyone has.


Very true, but this doesn't make it a "fact" that the D* units are junk. It makes it an opinion from those who have been unfortunate with them. Just like the HR10-250 D* receiver with TiVo software had good and bad units.



willbot said:


> If there are some units that are great and some that are crappy, it's a FACT that the DVR (on the whole) is a failure.


No again - it's an OPINION, not a fact. If this were true, then every product ever made is a failure! A whole bunch of iPods had to be returned. Does that make the iPod a failure? No, didn't think so.



willbot said:


> I'm sorry if that confuses you. Read the definitions that you linked to until that makes sense.


Yep - looks like you didn't get it at all. I'm not agreeing with the presentation, just the content.

BTW. As a retiree, you've had the time in life to discover that it's not what you say, it's how you say it. Also, if you're experienced on other boards, you would a) know the meaning of n00b, and b) know that to avoid being labeled as a troll, it's polite to read the forum first to get the idea of style and content before posting!

So, stop attacking people here. Stop stating opinion as fact. Keep posting your opinions as the basis for discussion. Try to be a _little _open-minded. Stop thinking that everyone who has a different opinion to you must be a fanboy and we'll all get along fine.


----------



## greggie195 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I know it's my first post. But I am not a n00b or an old guy that just started using the internet. I am not new to this site or forums in general. I live in an apartment that is about 600sq feet and I have 4 tuners. I know TV and more importantly I love and live for TV. nothing makes me happier than coming home from work and watching all of my Tivo'd shows.

That being said, I agree completely with Wilbot. The DTV DVR is a POS plain and simple. I had one for all of a week when I saw how horrble the user interface was and the lack of dual live tuners. I got an old Tivo( to go with my other one) and could not be happier. I still have the opportunity to use the DTV model#POS and it still sucks. That is a FACT. The thing is the suckiest suck that ever sucked, plain and simple, end of discussion. Is DTV tivo outdated? Absolutly! One of mine is starting to have issues and I am procurring one on Ebay as we speak. Will I switch to the POS...never! I will go over to DISH when my options run out. I agree with Wilbot that DTV needs to make up with TiVo and make new *non antiquated* boxes. that is all.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I have cleaned up this thread and the name-calling.

Wilbot and others: You may express your opinion on a product. You may not flame others who have differing opinions.

Please read the forum rules before posting again. This is your official warning - keep up the name-calling and you'll be banned.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

I for one have 3 different HR20s in 4 months. From all the posts to be read, clearly there are problems with the Directivos AND Hr20s. Does some posters coming to the rescue of the HR20 in an attempt to make it look less like a POS... make it less like a POS? Clearly there is a problem.
But the thing I find most disturbing, is when I call Directv customer service, and tell them of my problems, they put me on hold to verify if there are simliar reported problems and the answer is no. They tell me they have never heard of 
1-freezing picture, 
2-blank screens after changing channels, 
3-playing an item in the playlist and the audio plays but a blank screen 
4-live TV all of a sudden starts...skip, skip, skip.
She tells me they have no history of these problems!


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

For all the neigh sayers remember: the Comcast Tivo is a Motorola dvr with software written by Tivo. So anything is possible, even Tivo writing software for Directv's existing dvrs. 

... No that could never happen... oh wait! My Directv R10 has Tivo software!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

snickerrrrs said:


> For all the neigh sayers remember: the Comcast Tivo is a Motorola dvr with software written by Tivo. So anything is possible, even Tivo writing software for Directv's existing dvrs.
> 
> ... No that could never happen... oh wait! My Directv R10 has Tivo software!


Who ever said it couldn't be done...
Most of just agree, it never WILL be done...

It did take almost 3 years for TiVo to get it done for Comcast.
And that is just in what... 1 maybe 2 markets right now? Certainly isn't in Chicago yet.

So yes... it is certaily possible that it "could" be done to port the TiVo software to the:

R15-100/300/500
R16
HR20-100/700
HR21-200/700
HR21-PRO

But at what cost/expense... and how long of time.
It cost COMCAST MILLIONS to get this point, and I am sure they are not racking in the subscription fees at a pace yet, that they have gotten a return on their investiment.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> So yes... it is certaily possible that it "could" be done to port the TiVo software to the:
> 
> HR21-200/700


Please god, noooooooooooo


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

The bugs in the HR20 are bugs/growing pains. Even if they fix the bugs, the interface still lacks some basic usability functionality that makes it a challenge to use: poor guide, responsiveness in the guide, using color code for buttons (hard for sight impaired and color impared individuals), use of acronyms, menu structure too deep, too many clicks to do basic navigation, MPEG4 decoder issues (audio, excessive pixelation/scatter), - that's off the top of my head. I know opinions vary, but my opinion and the opinions of many here are that these are hard to overlook.

Most of the "bugs" in the TiVo started most recently as a result of DIRECTV changing how and how well they broadcast. We had resolved the reboot issues for months (again because of broadcast changes) until D*TV launched MPEG4 in December. Since then CBS and Fox have degraded to the point of distraction. Add to that other issues like x741 on monthly subscribed channels around the same time and it started to add up to D*TV is not testing anything but their own boxes when they make broadcast stream changes.

The number of folks having issues logged here is a misuse of demographics. Most likely you see a lot of TiVo issues discussed here is more because we've been here for years and because this is a >TiVO< Forum and there are lots of us who are impacted when DIRECTV makes changes and doesn't test. It is not an indication that the HR20 is better. This is the TiVo Community. You only have to look at the other sites covering HR20/21 to see those issues.

I called yesterday because of Freezes on SD TiVos starting up again and their reply was they do not support TiVos anymore. That I >MUST< upgrade to the new boxes for them to help me. When I asked whether my freezing and reboots would be resolved she got very quiet and reiterated that they do not sell or support TiVo and that to resolve my problem required a technician to come out and swap the box.

An interesting comment was made too: She said that TiVo wasn't doing the fix but that DIRECTV was as they have code rights. Jussstt Grrrreeeaat...

I moved on to my other issues and seem to have found the next shoe dropping.

I was an early adopter of HD with TiVo being the only option. I have paid dearly for HD "privilege" that will become mainstream over the next 18 months. I tried the HR20 multiple times and watch my friends with their daily struggle with their boxes and their envy of my TiVos and really don't want to go the HR2x route until forced. I even loaned one of my TiVo boxes - reboots and all - to a friend to keep him from leaving DIRECTV because his HR20 was on the verge of ending his marriage. TiVo reboots and all, the HR20 is unplugged.

I asked the DIRECTV rep about the message I'm getting about my HD local channels no longer being available. Her response again was that they no longer sell or support TiVo and to have access to new programming - including local channels starting soon - I must have a technician come out and swap the box and agree to another 2 year commitment. I asked how many boxes I could upgrade and she said I was only eligible for 1 box and would have to pay for the rest - cha ching $$$$. My investment in TiVo is 5 TiVoHDs and 4 regular TiVos. The dual buffer, buffer flipping, record now, and the TiVo Guide/navigation are big pleasers in this house for 8 years. I paid big bucks for the privilege and paid extra. At the time, TiVo HD was the ONLY option.

I do have a H20 non-DVR box in a closet. I hid it - also on threat of divorce. The interface and stability of even non-DVR boxes caused a rather unfortunate remote control embedded in the wall Wii-like event. So I patched the hole and hid the box. That funny sound my bride of many years made and the uttered threats still scare me...

Bottom line, DIRECTV is doing everything in their power to FORCE long time loyal and early adopters (aka we paid a lot for the privilege) to move to their boxes at GREAT expense to us AGAIN. By moving local channels and charging more for the 5 channels that flipped in December they are basically forcing us to either leave DIRECTV or swallow their boxes. And they're not making it easy.

Based on conversations among the family/friends we will hold out as long as we can - even going back to SD on the HD tuners - until the commitments are over. I've already talked to TiVo and Comcast and am working on a deal to move myself and many of the friends and family folks that I talked into DIRECTV in the first place to move us over to the TiVo3 and cable. Would prefer not to do this but as the DIRECTV Customer Support Rep said at the end of our call - "If you don't want to go to our boxes there is nothing we can do for you and you should consider other options.

Friends don't let friends and family do DIRECTV.

Hope it changes. Not hopeful. Tearful goodbye on the horizon...


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Holy dissertation, Batman!


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> Holy dissertation, Batman!


and that was a quick reply!

can't say we don't have passion here!


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

NytOwl666 said:


> The bugs in the HR20 are bugs/growing pains. Even if they fix the bugs, the interface still lacks some basic usability functionality that makes it a challenge to use: poor guide, responsiveness in the guide, using color code for buttons (hard for sight impaired and color impared individuals), use of acronyms, menu structure too deep, too many clicks to do basic navigation, MPEG4 decoder issues (audio, excessive pixelation/scatter), - that's off the top of my head. I know opinions vary, but my opinion and the opinions of many here are that these are hard to overlook.
> 
> Most of the "bugs" in the TiVo started most recently as a result of DIRECTV changing how and how well they broadcast. We had resolved the reboot issues for months (again because of broadcast changes) until D*TV launched MPEG4 in December. Since then CBS and Fox have degraded to the point of distraction. Add to that other issues like x741 on monthly subscribed channels around the same time and it started to add up to D*TV is not testing anything but their own boxes when they make broadcast stream changes.
> 
> ...


Well said niteowl. My feelings exactly. I've been with Directv for a few years now. And when what I call my "rope-a-dope" 2 year contract is over, I think I will be moving to cable. I'm really fed up with this HR20. What was once a significant advantage in pricing and channels that Directv had over my cable company, has now diminished to about even(and cable doesnt want a contract!). 2 things tick me off about this 2 year contract.
1- I believe that a long standing, loyal customer shouldn't have to sign a contract.
2- By signing that contract, I believe I've stood up to my end of the argeement. But because of a substandard unit and constant problems, I dont feel Directv has stood up to their end of it. I'm very disappointed. :down:


----------



## willbot (Feb 14, 2008)

ebonovic said:


> It cost COMCAST MILLIONS to get this point, and I am sure they are not racking in the subscription fees at a pace yet, that they have gotten a return on their investiment.


That's because Comcast had to develop a whole new "true2way" setup to make it work, something that didn't exist at all.

The DirecTV/Tivo infastructure is there - much easier propisition.

Comcast isn't bringing in the sub fees at any rate now, becuase the device isn't available in wide areas yet.

Today Comcast, tomorrow DirecTV.

or

Today Echostar, tomorrow DirecTV.

What do you think that the fine folks at DirecTV will choose?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Who ever said it couldn't be done...
> Most of just agree, it never WILL be done...
> 
> It did take almost 3 years for TiVo to get it done for Comcast.
> ...


But Comcast must be fairly happy with the progress, because they have contracted Tivo to program their other dvr as well


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

NytOwl666 said:


> and that was a quick reply!
> 
> can't say we don't have passion here!


Actually, that was well written - and exactly the reasons why I left after 13 years to go with Comcast. The big thing I found by moving to the new Tivo HD is the MRV. I was able to get 2 THD's to replace the 3 DTivos just because of that feature.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

RS4 said:


> But Comcast must be fairly happy with the progress, because they have contracted Tivo to program their other dvr as well


That doesn't mean they are "fairly happy"... 
You could also say: 3 years down a path... you often continue down the same path, because it is your least expensive option.

Call me when the COMCAST TiVo is avialble to each and every consumer on COMCAST's system.

Any news on the COXivo? as that has now been what 18+ months since it was announced?


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I've had my new DirectvDVR for a couple of months now while keeping my HDtivo connected. I still cling to the hope that when Malone takes over he might recognize that Directv has nothing to lose and a few hundred thousand customers to gain if he allows a Tivo interface over a future DirectvDVR, with a few dollars a month extra DVR charge for them to pay for the extra cost. The extra charge will probably limit Tivo to maybe a 20&#37; future share of the market but that's much better than being totally out of the picture. I've been following these threads for years and have yet to see an argument against this. I just wonder if a reporter will ask him about this when the transition is completed in the next week or so.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

A Liberty DirecTV no longer has any reason not to allow Tivo to have a TivoHD that is capable of using the DirecTV signal. It cost DirecTV nothing and will increase it's customer totals by at least one.

Bonanza


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Bonanzaair said:


> A Liberty DirecTV no longer has any reason not to allow Tivo to have a TivoHD that is capable of using the DirecTV signal. It cost DirecTV nothing and will increase it's customer totals by at least one.
> 
> Bonanza


They will get at least me. As of now no hd package but the second I hear of a new hd tivo i will get Hd package.

You guys think that is enough to sway the decision.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Bonanzaair said:


> A Liberty DirecTV no longer has any reason not to allow Tivo to have a TivoHD that is capable of using the DirecTV signal. It cost DirecTV nothing and will increase it's customer totals by at least one.
> 
> Bonanza


Of course it will cost DirecTV something...

Who do you think people are going to call first if they have issues with such a box? TiVo or DirecTV?

Did people call Sony first when they had a problem with a Sony built DirecTV system?

DirecTV would also then have to maintain a signal, compatible with TiVo's box.. That would not be in DirecTV's control... Thus if they need to change something, that isn't compatible with TiVo's box... they have to delay any project until TiVo's box is compatible.

It is not as simple as just "letting" someone else build a box that can access your encrypted data stream.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Of course it will cost DirecTV something...
> 
> Who do you think people are going to call first if they have issues with such a box? TiVo or DirecTV?
> 
> ...


Earl - Earl - I meant a REAL TIVO. - TivoCAST, Amazon Downloads, KidsZone...that stuff. Just want the DirecTV signal ...that's all I asked for. NOTHING MORE!!!! DirecTV fixes their boxes....Tivo will fixes their boxes.

Bonanza


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Why isn't is? The cable companies are required to by the FCC. Why not D* and E*?

What makes D* and E* so special? The FCC should require them to agree on a standard... just like cablecard.



ebonovic said:


> It is not as simple as just "letting" someone else build a box that can access your encrypted data stream.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I think you mean regulated.


----------



## Cutty (Sep 8, 2007)

More good news:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/658...-and-tivo-renewed-relationship?source=i_email


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

magnus said:


> Why isn't is? The cable companies are required to by the FCC. Why not D* and E*?
> 
> What makes D* and E* so special? The FCC should require them to agree on a standard... just like cablecard.


Good question, and has been a matter of debate since Cable-Card was announced...

I am sure someone can link to something about why that decision was made the way it was. IIRC, it had to do with "monopoly"/exclusive type contracts with cities.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Cutty said:


> More good news:
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/658...-and-tivo-renewed-relationship?source=i_email


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6017691#post6017691


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Who ever said it couldn't be done...
> Most of just agree, it never WILL be done...


BWAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I love reading back on these now.....


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

ClemSole said:


> *RUMOR* only a rumor
> 
> *if this is true* no
> 
> *when can I start buying DirecTiVos again* two days after you die.


Hmmm.. Does this mean I only have 1/2 a year to live??


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Hmmm.. Does this mean I only have 1/2 a year to live??


Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Oh, so sad that Earl has left here and DBSTalk. He was SOOOOO positive that TiVo was NEVER going to be part of DirecTV again....


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe Earl was behind it all when he got hired by DTV. NOT.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Oh, so sad that Earl has left here and DBSTalk. He was SOOOOO positive that TiVo was NEVER going to be part of DirecTV again....


I would assume that was his opinion, not fact. Earl did tons of great things here and at DBStalk - what have you given to the community?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> I would assume that was his opinion, not fact. Earl did tons of great things here and at DBStalk - what have you given to the community?


Did I comment on his contributions? NO...

Did he go out of his way to put down people here and at DBSTalk for putting forth the idea that one day DirecTV and TiVo would even suggest it? YES...

Did I call him on it before? YES...

Did he speak as an "insider"? YES...

As far as my contributions, not everyone works "on stage"....


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Did he go out of his way to put down people here and at DBSTalk for putting forth the idea that one day DirecTV and TiVo would even suggest it? YES...
> 
> Did I call him on it before? YES...


Link?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Can't link PM's that have long been deleted...


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

I'll get off my soapbox. TiVo is back with DirecTV, and it is a good thing...


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I'll get off my soapbox. TiVo is back with DirecTV, and it is a good thing...


Amen.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Win Joy Jr said:


> I'll get off my soapbox. TiVo is back with DirecTV, and it is a good thing...


_Hallelujah!_


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

scottjf8 said:


> Link?


I could probably find a few dings by Earl with a bunch of searching and reading, but am way too lazy to work that hard.  I felt that he got very defensive about criticisms of DirecTV and their in house DVR's, business practices, etc. toward the end and basically stopped reading his posts at that point. Telling people to get on TiVo's case for DTiVo software updates after DirecTV decided to make it "their" product so that TiVo couldn't even comment directly about it was annoying enough, but I remember him belittling someone because they complained about the reboot problem a while back when a logfile was filling up and causing reboots was enough for me. Of course, all of this makes much more sense in hindsight since he ended up going to work for DirecTV. 

In this particular case, I think people find it ironic that Earl wasn't shy about touting his contacts at DirecTV and was still claiming about 5 months ago that there were no plans for a new DirecTV/TiVO: link. Fortunately for all of us, he was wrong about that.

On a similar note, I should start a pool to see how long it takes bicker to go to work for Comcast.


----------



## tseewell (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2008/09/03/tivo-rekindles-an-old-flame.aspx


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I always found it strange that so many posters kept saying that there was no way Directv would get back with Tivo. I expect to see serious crow being eaten here.
I'm surprised they were able to keep this a secret. It must have been developing over the last few months.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> I could probably find a few dings by Earl with a bunch of searching and reading, but am way too lazy to work that hard.


So you will just bash him with no evidence, nice. 



> In this particular case, I think people find it ironic that Earl wasn't shy about touting his contacts at DirecTV and was still claiming about 5 months ago that there were no plans for a new DirecTV/TiVO: link. Fortunately for all of us, he was wrong about that.


How do you know he was wrong. At the time DirecTV publicly announced their plans to move toward one HD DVR as the only receiver for all customers. Obviously something changed their minds between now and then but at the time Earl was probably correct. I didn't always agree with Earl but I think it is unfair to bash him now because DirecTV changed their plans. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Earl was happy about this decision, I know I am and I also like the HR2x from DirecTV.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

bigpuma said:


> So you will just bash him with no evidence, nice.


For me, the straw that broke the camel's back was this one mocking someone because they were upset that the late 2007 reboot issue (that we were all experiencing) happened at a New Years party: link.

I've been a member of this forum for about 8 years now (here before Earl joined and after he left) and saw him gradually transform from a helpful and open-minded member of this forum to a DirecTV apologist. I wasn't at all surprised when that culminated with him going to work for DirecTV.

If you have been participating here for the past few years and that wasn't obvious to you, then I believe nothing I can say or do would convince you otherwise. If you're that interested in "evidence", just do some reading of Earl's posts from the last couple of years. It's not worth my time to revisit them.



bigpuma said:


> How do you know he was wrong. At the time DirecTV publicly announced their plans to move toward one HD DVR as the only receiver for all customers. Obviously something changed their minds between now and then but at the time Earl was probably correct. I didn't always agree with Earl but I think it is unfair to bash him now because DirecTV changed their plans. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if Earl was happy about this decision, I know I am and I also like the HR2x from DirecTV.


I think the point here is that this TiVo/DirecTV deal makes Earl look like a fool.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> For me, the straw that broke the camel's back was this one mocking someone because they were upset that the late 2007 reboot issue (that we were all experiencing) happened at a New Years party: link.


/shrug I don't get it what was so horrible about that post?



> I've been a member of this forum for about 8 years now (here before Earl joined and after he left) and saw him gradually transform from a helpful and open-minded member of this forum to a DirecTV apologist. I wasn't at all surprised when that culminated with him going to work for DirecTV.
> 
> If you have been participating here for the past few years and that wasn't obvious to you, then I believe nothing I can say or do would convince you otherwise. If you're that interested in "evidence", just do some reading of Earl's posts from the last couple of years. It's not worth my time to revisit them.


I guess we will have to agree to disagree, Earl was extremely helpful even after he switched to the DirecTV HD DVRs. Was he biased? yes, but so is everyone on this forum and most of them towards TiVo, for obvious reasons. He got bashed here because he had the gall to like the DirecTV DVR as much or better than TiVo and really for no other reason.



> I think the point here is that this TiVo/DirecTV deal makes Earl look like a fool.


I don't understand this attitude. Why on earth does this make him look like a fool? Was he wrong? yes, but given the evidence I totally agreed with his assertion. The fact is direcTV was publicly stating their plan to move to 1 GUI for all customers, they have had close to their lowest churn rates ever, and were actually growing when most cable/sat companies are struggling.

I am blown away by this announcement based on the above facts and I never thought it would happen. I am very glad it did and I wouldn't be surprised if Earl agreed with that.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Sigh, I do not want to get on the soapbox...

But..

Never mind. Not worth it. It's like political candidates...


----------



## siberia (Dec 30, 2003)

Just to add to the discussion...

I had to call DTV today to get a card married to a WeaKnees replacement TiVo receiver. The tech I talked to said they received an "email blast" last week that TiVo and DTV are in the process of kissing and making up. He said that new units would be rolled out 1Q 2009.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

siberia said:


> He said that new units would be rolled out 1Q 2009.


2nd Half per everything else i've read


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

It cant come out soon enough for me, this POS hr20 it getting repalced ASAP


----------

